

Tumblr vs Posterous [2010] - robot
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-tumblr-is-kicking-posterous-ass-2010-1

======
pspeter3
I think the most interesting thing about this article is the discussion about
NYC vs Silicon Valley. Having visited the Silicon Alley area of NYC recently,
I think there is still some time before NYC truly becomes a startup hub. That
being said, I have no doubt that it will

